# Grafikkartenbetrug/-verarsche auf ebay



## schmatzi88 (3. Januar 2007)

schaut mal hier http://cgi.ebay.de/TOP-MSI-NX7800GT...yZ131770QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem rein und sagt mir dann mal was ihr davon haltet. für mich ist das glatter betrug, zumal man für ne 7800gtx normalerweise höchstens 200€ bezahlt...der verkäufer allerdings macht den käufern absichtlich weis, dass sie hier eine "TOP-GRAFIKKARTE" ersteigern, die "jeder aktuellen das Wasser reichen kann"... ich finds zwar schon etwas lustig, aber noch besser waren dann de kommentare in seinen mails als ich ihn darauf angesprochen habe... kann ich ja bei gelegenheit auch mal noch mit reinposten


----------



## ripitall (3. Januar 2007)

schmatzi88 am 03.01.2007 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> schaut mal hier http://cgi.ebay.de/TOP-MSI-NX7800GT...yZ131770QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem rein und sagt mir dann mal was ihr davon haltet. für mich ist das glatter betrug, zumal man für ne 7800gtx normalerweise höchstens 200€ bezahlt...der verkäufer allerdings macht den käufern absichtlich weis, dass sie hier eine "TOP-GRAFIKKARTE" ersteigern, die "jeder aktuellen das Wasser reichen kann"... ich finds zwar schon etwas lustig, aber noch besser waren dann de kommentare in seinen mails als ich ihn darauf angesprochen habe... kann ich ja bei gelegenheit auch mal noch mit reinposten



Und? Wo ist dein problem???

Aber poste mal die Mails


----------



## schmatzi88 (3. Januar 2007)

ripitall am 03.01.2007 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> schmatzi88 am 03.01.2007 21:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ähm ja, deine sinnlosen kommentare kannst du dir sparen, ich hab hier nach ner meinung gefragt... und zwar möglichst von leuten, die sich damit wenigstens etwas auskennen...ist das echt zu viel verlangt?

aso gut hab das noch unbearbeitete beantwortet... weißt schon was ich meine oder?


----------



## schmatzi88 (3. Januar 2007)

<gelöscht>

Edit Nali: Mails zu veröffentlichen ist eine ganz dumm Idee. Insbesondere ohne das Einverständnis des Absenders. Daher habe ich den Text gelöscht.
Irgendwie scheint mir das hier eher ein privater Rachefeldzug von dir zu sein…


----------



## machbetmachallabett (3. Januar 2007)

schmatzi88 am 03.01.2007 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> schaut mal hier http://cgi.ebay.de/TOP-MSI-NX7800GT...yZ131770QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem rein und sagt mir dann mal was ihr davon haltet. für mich ist das glatter betrug, zumal man für ne 7800gtx normalerweise höchstens 200€ bezahlt...der verkäufer allerdings macht den käufern absichtlich weis, dass sie hier eine "TOP-GRAFIKKARTE" ersteigern, die "jeder aktuellen das Wasser reichen kann"... ich finds zwar schon etwas lustig, aber noch besser waren dann de kommentare in seinen mails als ich ihn darauf angesprochen habe... kann ich ja bei gelegenheit auch mal noch mit reinposten


Also ich weiß ja nicht wie alt diese Auktion ist, aber spätestens seit der Geforce 8000er Reihe gehört die 7800GTX nicht mehr zu den schnellsten. Von dem angeblichen Benchmark Bug der 79GTX weiß ich nichts, aber ich glaube, dass die 79ooGTX trotzdem schneller ist als die 78er.
Aber lass ihn das Zeug schreiben, er will ja möglichst viel Geld rausholen. Wenn man dann drauf reinfällt, ist man mMn selbst Schuld, wenn man sich nicht woanders informiert, sondern einem fremden Mensch bei ebay vertraut.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2007)

schmatzi88 am 03.01.2007 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> zumal man für ne 7800gtx normalerweise höchstens 200€ bezahlt...der verkäufer allerdings macht den käufern absichtlich weis, dass sie hier eine "TOP-GRAFIKKARTE" ersteigern, die "jeder aktuellen das Wasser reichen kann"...


 hmm, willst DU uns jetzt verarschen?  :-o  du stellst das so dar, als ob er schreibt "kann jeder anderen karte das wasser reichen" - das steht da aber nirgends...    





> ich finds zwar schon etwas lustig, aber noch besser waren dann de kommentare in seinen mails als ich ihn darauf angesprochen habe... kann ich ja bei gelegenheit auch mal noch mit reinposten




wieso ist das betrug? es ist verglichen mit dem gesamten markt und aus sicht eine normal-user auf jeden fall eine gute karte. 

du kannst nicht davon ausgehen, dass der käuferkries nur aus pro-gamern besteht, für die die graka-welt erst ab 400€ anfängt... 

und wie das nun genau ist mit einer 7900GTX.. naja... wer mit den modellnamen der karten überhaupt was anfangen kann weiß ja selber, ob es stimmt, und die leute, denen diee ganzen namen nix sagen, die können mit einer aussage "genausogut wie ne 7900er" ohnehin nix anfangen,  informieren sich also dann mal erst - insofern kannst du mit solchen aussagen die käufer gar nicht "verarschen"...   verarsche oder betrug wäre es erst, wenn es in wirklichkeit ne 7600 wäre, die er als 7800GTX verkauft, weil er das bios geflasht ht (nur als beispiel...)

und wenn er ne uneeignete bench genommen hat, bei der 7800er wirklich einer 7900er überlegen ist, dann ist der halt ein noob, aber dann ist er kein lügner, betrüger oder so was...


zum thema "preis":  wenn die leute, die mitbieten, soviel geld bieten und sich ncith woanders umschauen, dann sind DIE doch selber schuld - der typ kann doch nix dafür, wenn man so ne karte für nur 200€ bekommen kann und die leute trotzdem 251 bieten... 

FALLS es denn stimmt mit 200€ ! die karte scheint ja ne silent-version zu sein, kann also gut sein, dass dieses model nicht shon für 200€ zu haben ist ( du musst dabei immer die karte sehen, nicht den chip...)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. Januar 2007)

Herbboy am 03.01.2007 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> schmatzi88 am 03.01.2007 21:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es scheint mir eher ein kleiner, privater Rachegeldzug im nächsten Forum von ihm zu sein nachdem der Verkäufer gemerkt hat, dass er da nur jemanden hat, der nervt und nicht am Kauf interessiert ist.


----------



## fiumpf (3. Januar 2007)

schmatzi88 am 03.01.2007 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> und besteht immer noch darauf dass seine 7800gtx schneller ist als ne 7900gtx...


Also mal rein theoretisch:
Ich bau ne 7800GTX in einem Ferrari und eine 7900GTX in einem Trabant ein; dann ist die 7800GTX schneller!    

Nein, Spaß. Ich weiß nicht warum du dich da so reinsteigerst. Wer sich ne Highend-Grafikkarte kauft kennt sich zu 90% mit der Materie aus und kauft nicht das was er nicht will.
Da kann stehen dass die 7800GTX schneller ist als ne 8800GTX im SLI, egal. Wer sich auskennt kauft was er braucht, und wer sich nicht auskennt sollte gebrauchte Hardware nicht bei eBay kaufen.


----------



## Starsucker (3. Januar 2007)

schmatzi88 am 03.01.2007 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> schaut mal hier http://cgi.ebay.de/TOP-MSI-NX7800GT...yZ131770QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem rein und sagt mir dann mal was ihr davon haltet. für mich ist das glatter betrug, zumal man für ne 7800gtx normalerweise höchstens 200€ bezahlt...der verkäufer allerdings macht den käufern absichtlich weis, dass sie hier eine "TOP-GRAFIKKARTE" ersteigern, die "jeder aktuellen das Wasser reichen kann"... ich finds zwar schon etwas lustig, aber noch besser waren dann de kommentare in seinen mails als ich ihn darauf angesprochen habe... kann ich ja bei gelegenheit auch mal noch mit reinposten



Zu der Auktion gab es doch schon nen Thread.
Bist du vielleicht auch der hier, der ebenfalls eine 7800gtx verkauft hat, aber viel weniger Geld dafür bekommen hat? 

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=3093&tid=5341608&mid=5341613#5341613


----------



## Sir-Neo (4. Januar 2007)

mega-lol

Lustig worüber sich manche streiten ...   

MfG Sir_Neo


----------



## GorrestFump (4. Januar 2007)

fiumpf am 03.01.2007 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, Spaß. Ich weiß nicht warum du dich da so reinsteigerst. Wer sich ne Highend-Grafikkarte kauft kennt sich zu 90% mit der Materie aus und kauft nicht das was er nicht will.
> Da kann stehen dass die 7800GTX schneller ist als ne 8800GTX im SLI, egal. Wer sich auskennt kauft was er braucht, und wer sich nicht auskennt sollte gebrauchte Hardware nicht bei eBay kaufen.



Eben, User die sich auskennen fallen nicht drauf rein. Und die die sich nicht auskennen kennen wahrscheinlich nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Karten.


----------



## Schisshase (4. Januar 2007)

Also ich kann da beim besten willen keinen Betrug entdecken. Wer so blöd ist und mehr Bezahlt als den üblichen Marktwert, dem ist einfach nicht zu helfen.
Ich hab fast 3 wochen lang Testberichte und Preislisten gewälzt, bevor ich mir einen LCD TV gekauft habe. Wer sich mit einer Sache nicht auskennt, muß halt Recherchieren, wenn er nicht übers Ohr gehauen werden will.
Auf die blumigen Texte der Verkäufer bei ebay oder dem Saubilliggeschrei vom MM verlaß ich mich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## ShiZon (4. Januar 2007)

Schisshase am 04.01.2007 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann da beim besten willen keinen Betrug entdecken. Wer so blöd ist und mehr Bezahlt als den üblichen Marktwert, dem ist einfach nicht zu helfen.
> Ich hab fast 3 wochen lang Testberichte und Preislisten gewälzt, bevor ich mir einen LCD TV gekauft habe. Wer sich mit einer Sache nicht auskennt, muß halt Recherchieren, wenn er nicht übers Ohr gehauen werden will.
> Auf die blumigen Texte der Verkäufer bei ebay oder dem Saubilliggeschrei vom MM verlaß ich mich jedenfalls nicht.



Bei ebay kauf ich nichts, kucken ja, zum vergleichen! Wenn ich was kaufe, gehe dann lieber zu Alternate, Amazon, Saturn usw., habe einen Bericht im Stern gesehen, wo ebay Käufer beschissen wurden, einige Fälle waren ganz schön dreist! Aber richig lesen und genau informieren ist das a und o für einen gescheiten Kauf der Ware! Wie es Schisshase schon gesagt hat!


----------



## Freaky22 (4. Januar 2007)

Das du bei ebay bei Hardware immer drauflegst als bei anderen Onlinehändlern ist doch normal. Da gibts so viele Spaßbieter oder Leute die den Preis hochtreiben oder einfach bieten damit sie gewinnen. Da ist das nix neues dass man da draufzahlt.... Was nun die Beschreibung des Artikels angeht kann ich nur sagen das der eigentlich normal ist und nicht wiklich verarsche ist... unterschied von 7800 zu 7900is wirklich nicht so groß.. so what??


----------



## schmatzi88 (4. Januar 2007)

Freaky22 am 04.01.2007 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Was nun die Beschreibung des Artikels angeht kann ich nur sagen das der eigentlich normal ist und nicht wiklich verarsche ist... unterschied von 7800 zu 7900is wirklich nicht so groß.. so what??



ihr habt zwar eig. alle größtenteils recht, aber es gibt auch leute die sich nich so mit den grafikkarten und das glauben, was man ihnen erzählt, und besonders für die sind solche verkäufer der reinste abschaum...

und zu dem zitat oben: für mich sind 30%50% mehr leistung im schnitt schon ein gewaltiger unterschied... und es is eigentlich schon ne verarsche wenn man behauptet dass eine langsamere grafikkarte schneller ist als das bessere modell, zumal es nicht einen einzigen bench gibt auf den ma diese äußerung beziehen könnte, oder irre ich mich da? 

ich stelle ja keine 6200 bei
 ebay rein (leicht übertrieben) und schreib dann dazu dass ne 6800 ultra nen transistor-bug hat (was soll das eigentlich sein????   ) und so die 6200 schneller ist...


----------



## ShiZon (4. Januar 2007)

ich stelle ja keine 6200 bei
 ebay rein (leicht übertrieben) und schreib dann dazu dass ne 6800 ultra nen transistor-bug hat (was soll das eigentlich sein????   ) und so die 6200 schneller ist... [/quote]

Warum bist du nicht zuerst in diese Foren gegangen und hast dein anliegen in die Runde geworfen, hättest bestimmt eine gute bis sehr gute Beratung bekommen, habe auch einige Fragen über die 76xx-Reihe gestellt und Antworten bekommen, wie vorhin! Habe mir eine Gainward 7600 GT mit sehr vielen Features für 159 € Brutto bestellt und bin sehr zufrieden, dank der Kompetenten Hilfe einiger User z. B. Chat 1000, Herbboy, unpluged usw., wenn sich Fragen auftun, kann man hier Antworten finden!

Nur so'n Tip unter Usern!


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2007)

schmatzi88 am 04.01.2007 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ihr habt zwar eig. alle größtenteils recht, aber es gibt auch leute die sich nich so mit den grafikkarten und das glauben, was man ihnen erzählt, und besonders für die sind solche verkäufer der reinste abschaum...


 ich hab es oben schonmal geschrieben, aber anscheindend verstehst du die logik nicht oder hast es nicht gesehen, also nochmal:

- einer, der die grafikkartenmodelle kennt, hat sich schon vorher mit grafikkarten beschäftigt und WEISS, was welches model leistet und kauft dann eh gezielt. dem ist der text in der beschreibung scheissegal, bis auf angaben zum zustand, funktionsfähigkeit oder dingen wie "übertaktet" und ob es sich wirklich um das beschriebene model handelt und nicht eine "gepimpte" karte oder sogar nur um die packung der karte...

- einer, der sich mit grafikkarten NICHT auskennt, der kennt die modellnamen sowieso nicht, kann mit den aussagen im text "ist besser als XY" sowieso nix anfangen. also kann der auch nicht "reingelegt" werden. wenn du nem blinden sagst "das rot dieses fords ist dunkler als das rot des VWs dahinten", dann kann der damit ja auch nix anfangen...

was anderes wäre ne aussage "die karte ist die schnellste auf dem markt, garantiert!!! stand dezember 2006!!!". DAS wäre auch für nen laien ne irreführung.


und "reinster abschaum" ist auch maßlos übertrieben... das wären dann ehe leute, die nur die packung versteigern, aber so tun, als verkauften die beschriebene hardware. oder auch schon gesehen: überschrift in der kategorie "CPUs/AMD/so939 => "A64 3400+ *** boxed lüfter ***", in der beschriebung dann lang und breit geschildert, was der 3400+ so alles kann, so dass man guten glaubens davon ausgehen kann, dass es CPU+lüfter ist - und am ende dann in nem nebensatz "ich versteigere hier nur den boxed-lüfter" - DAS ist abschaum/betrug, allein schon weil es für lüfter ne eigene sparte gibt... wenn das ein gewerblicher laden machen würde, hui, das gäb ärger...  oder gar ne falsche produktbezeichnung listen, zB ne GF4200 verschicken aber laut beschreibung ne 6600GT verkauft haben. oder die gar nicht versenden und sich mit dem geld aus dem staub machen.


----------



## schmatzi88 (4. Januar 2007)

Herbboy am 04.01.2007 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> schmatzi88 am 04.01.2007 19:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wenn du wüsstest wie der mich belegt hat nachdem ich ihm gesagt hab,dass eine 7800gtx langsamer ist dann würdest du das verstehen...
noch was: es gibt HÖCHSTWAHRSCHEINLICH auch noch abstufungen zwischen hardwareexperten und nichtsnutzen (natürlich in bezug auf computer), und genau diese gruppe dazwischen macht wohl ca. 80% aller pc nutzer oder sogar mehr aus. denn wenn dem so wäe wie du sagst dann hätte die grafikkarte auch den ganz normalen preis für eine 7800gtx von ca. 200€ erziehlt.


----------



## ShiZon (4. Januar 2007)

wenn du wüsstest wie der mich belegt hat nachdem ich ihm gesagt hab,dass eine 7800gtx langsamer ist dann würdest du das verstehen...
noch was: es gibt HÖCHSTWAHRSCHEINLICH auch noch abstufungen zwischen hardwareexperten und nichtsnutzen (natürlich in bezug auf computer), und genau diese gruppe dazwischen macht wohl ca. 80% aller pc nutzer oder sogar mehr aus. denn wenn dem so wäe wie du sagst dann hätte die grafikkarte auch den ganz normalen preis für eine 7800gtx von ca. 200€ erziehlt. [/quote]

Was regst du dich denn so künstlich auf, hättest hier im Forum einfach mal nachgefragt, bevor du dir die Graka gekauft hast, dann würdest du jetzt nicht so austicken, also schalte mal ein paar Gänge runter und denk einfach mal darüber nach, was wir dir gepostet haben, okay? :-o


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2007)

schmatzi88 am 04.01.2007 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du wüsstest wie der mich belegt hat nachdem ich ihm gesagt hab,dass eine 7800gtx langsamer ist dann würdest du das verstehen...


 mag ja sein, dass der typ ein arschloch ist, aber nur WEGEN so einer beschreibung ist ein verkäufer nicht "abschaum" oder "betrüger"...




> noch was: es gibt HÖCHSTWAHRSCHEINLICH auch noch abstufungen zwischen hardwareexperten und nichtsnutzen (natürlich in bezug auf computer), und genau diese gruppe dazwischen macht wohl ca. 80% aller pc nutzer oder sogar mehr aus.


 vielleicht 80% derer, die DU kennst. aber genau solche leute informieren sich ja trotzdem VOR einem kauf. ich kenn mich auch nicht "aus dem kopf" mit aktuellen grakas aus, aber wenn ich vorhabe, 200€ zu investieren, dann informier ich mich natürlich. zudem: auch wenn man sich allgemein ganz gut auskennt: entweder man kennt die 7900er und kann mit dem vergleich was anfangen - merkt dann, dass es unsinn ist - oder man kennt die 7900er nicht und muss sich erst informieren - so what? die aussage im text kann unmöglich irgendjemand irreführen, außer man ist wirklich ein absoluter schwachkopf, WEISS, dass die 7900 eigentlich besser ist, liest den text und denkt sich "ach, echt? na wenn das so ist, dann kauf ich mir doch die 7800er..."





> denn wenn dem so wäre wie du sagst dann hätte die grafikkarte auch den ganz normalen preis für eine 7800gtx von ca. 200€ erziehlt.


 willst du etwa behaupten, dass die leute WEGEN der beschreibung dann nicht mehr woanders recherchieren und blind mitbieten? nein: aber die leute informieren sich halt nicht immer über den billigsten preis, viele schauen nur bei zB media markt usw. und sind dann über 20€ ersparnis schon froh - und im grunde isses egal: er hat ja nicht als sofortkauf nen völlig überzogenen preis verlangt, sondern die interessenten haben halt SO mirgeboten - soll er etwa hingehen "sorry, leute, die karte gibt es neu bei alternate für 200€ - daher möchte ich nun nur 200 haben"...????  

*zudem hab ich grad mal nach 7800GTX geschaut: ich finde da nirgends was unter 340€,* und das is keine der großen bekannten firmen - wie kommst du auf 200€? und jetzt kommt nicht an mit "in nem forum hat mal einer für 200€ verkauft" oder "bei ner anderen ebay-auktion"  die preis schwanken nämlich, erst recht wenn es auf weihnachten zugeht.


----------



## schmatzi88 (4. Januar 2007)

ShiZon am 04.01.2007 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du wüsstest wie der mich belegt hat nachdem ich ihm gesagt hab,dass eine 7800gtx langsamer ist dann würdest du das verstehen...
> noch was: es gibt HÖCHSTWAHRSCHEINLICH auch noch abstufungen zwischen hardwareexperten und nichtsnutzen (natürlich in bezug auf computer), und genau diese gruppe dazwischen macht wohl ca. 80% aller pc nutzer oder sogar mehr aus. denn wenn dem so wäe wie du sagst dann hätte die grafikkarte auch den ganz normalen preis für eine 7800gtx von ca. 200€ erziehlt.



Was regst du dich denn so künstlich auf, hättest hier im Forum einfach mal nachgefragt, bevor du dir die Graka gekauft hast, dann würdest du jetzt nicht so austicken, also schalte mal ein paar Gänge runter und denk einfach mal darüber nach, was wir dir gepostet haben, okay? :-o [/quote]


megalol auf den kommentar hab ich schon ewig gewartet... lies dir mal meine kommentare in anderen threads durch und dan sag mir nochmal dass ich ne 7800gtx statt ner 7900gtx kaufen würde... EY ECHT MAL TOTALER ABSCHUSS HIER WAS HIER FÜR TYPEN REINPOSTEN IS ECHT DER HAMMER!!!!!


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2007)

schmatzi88 am 04.01.2007 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> megalol auf den kommentar hab ich schon ewig gewartet... lies dir mal meine kommentare in anderen threads durch und dan sag mir nochmal dass ich ne 7800gtx statt ner 7900gtx kaufen würde... EY ECHT MAL TOTALER ABSCHUSS HIER WAS HIER FÜR TYPEN REINPOSTEN IS ECHT DER HAMMER!!!!!



LOL leicht reizbar, was? wenn du schon SO schnell beleidigt reagierst und dann auch direkt schon solche formulierungen benutzt, dann brauchst du dich über konflikte bei beschwerden/"nachfragen" nicht zu wundern...    jetzt versteh ich auch, warum der typ sich evtl so aufgeregt hat... wenn der auch so drauf ist wie du, dann ergibt minus mal minis nicht plus, sondern ein um 10 potenziertes minus...


----------



## schmatzi88 (4. Januar 2007)

Herbboy am 04.01.2007 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> schmatzi88 am 04.01.2007 20:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wer bitte kauft in nem hardwareshop jetzt noch ne 7800gtx wenns für den preis ne x1950xtx gibt?
die 200€ sind der (reichlich bemessene) endpreis aller 7800gtx auktionen auf ebay in den letzten tagen, und wenn wir ehrlich sind: den echten marktpreis erfährt man nur auf ebay, alles andere ist einzig und allein von der elektronikindustrie beeinflusst...

außerdem wäre es wohl schön wenn es so wäre wie du sagst, dass man sich vorher informiert, aber wie konnten dann media markt und saturn bis heute überleben?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2007)

schmatzi88 am 04.01.2007 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> wer bitte kauft in nem hardwareshop jetzt noch ne 7800gtx enns für denpreis ne x1950xtx gibt?


 was weiß ich, aber so ISt der preis in den shops nunmal...



> die 200€ sind er (reichlich bemessene) endpreis aller 7800gtx auktionen auf ebay in den letzten tagen,


 LOL die autkion is abr nicht aus den letzten tagen, und du willst doch nicht behaupten, dass die, die da mitgeboten haben, nur wegen des textes dann andere zeitgleiche auktion mit einer 7800GTX einfach nicht beachtet haben?

zudem bringt ne MSI oft auch oft ein paar euro mehr, da MSI eine bekannte firma ist. 




> und wenn wir ehrlich: den echten marktpreis erfährt man nur auf ebay, alles andere ist einzig und allein von der elektronikindustrie beeinflusst...


 so ein unsinn.. bei ebay kaufst du die ja gebraucht, da zahlt man immer nur c.a. 50-70% des aktuellen ladenpreises... egal bei welchen artikeln. 

und die neuen grafikkarten von gewerblichen ebayern sind selten billger als in shops, und wenn dann liegt das oft daran, dass die verkäufer das "von zu hause aus" machen und daher keine anderen kosten haben wie ladenmiete, personal usw. - zudem versagen die oft bei garantiefällen...




> außerdem wäre es wohl schön wenn es so wäre wie du sagst, dass man sich vorher informiert, aber wie konnten dann media markt und saturn bis heute überleben?


 ich sag ja: viele informieren sich NUR bei zB media markt... es hat nicht jeder internet zwecks recherche, nicht jeder weiß, dass man viel sparen kann, und ich kenne auch viele leute, die lieber vor ort kaufen, weil sie FALLS was schiefgeht keinen bock auf kontakt per mail, brief und paket haben... zudem vertrauen viele leute auch einfach einem ihnen bekannten laden mehr als irgendeinem bei geizhals.at/de gelisteten onlineshop...

außerdem machen madiamark&co ihr kerngeschät ja nicht mit den einzelkomponenten, sondern mit vielen anderen artikeln, die dann nicht viel teurer oer sogar wirklich preiswerter sind als online+versand, und ab und an ist sogar mal ne grafikkarte für nen akzeptablen preis zu haben.


----------



## schmatzi88 (4. Januar 2007)

Herbboy am 04.01.2007 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> schmatzi88 am 04.01.2007 20:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



guck mal, ich kenn die techn daten von fast allen aktuellen midrange und high end grakas sowie deren preise ausm kopf, da muss ich mir das nicht gefallen lassen, dass ich hier von jemanden als noob hingestellt werde, nur weil der nichts besseres zu tun hat, als seine vermutung ich hätte die grafikkarte gekauft (lol, ich hätte den typ angezeigt und über den ebay-käuferschutz mein geld wiedergeholt) hier reinzuposten...


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2007)

schmatzi88 am 04.01.2007 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> guck mal, ich kenn die techn daten von fast allen aktuellen midrange und high end grakas sowie deren preise ausm kopf, da muss ich mir das nicht gefallen lassen, dass ich hier von jemanden als noob hingestellt werde, nur weil der nichts besseres zu tun hat, als seine vermutung ich hätte die grafikkarte gekauft


 noob? wo hat er was von noob gesagt? nur weil er deinen fall ein bisschen mißverstanden hat fühlst du dich direkt angepißt, als habe er dich beleidigt, und regst dich gleich auf? na, viel spaß noch im weiterem leben... 




> (lol, ich hätte den typ angezeigt und über den ebay-käuferschutz mein geld wiedergeholt) hier reinzuposten...


 megaROFL da wärst du aber auf die nase gefallen, da er maximal selber aus mangelndem wissen einen kleinen fehler gemacht hat...   du siehst doch, dass du meilenweit alleine mit deiner interpretation der lage stehst, wie kommst du dann darauf, dass ebay oder gar ein richter den fall anders sieht?


ps: siehe mein anderes posting @topic


----------



## schmatzi88 (4. Januar 2007)

Herbboy am 04.01.2007 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> schmatzi88 am 04.01.2007 20:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hab grad mal geschaut: msi 7800gtx fast alle für 170€, eine für 200
wenn du bei ebay angemeldet bist dann such mal nach beendeten angeboten und "7800 gtx msi", dann wirste sehen was ich meine...
jetzt musst du mir aber echt nochmal erklären was jemanden dazu bringen könnte 250€ auf diese graka zu bieten, wenn er sich nebenbei andere auktionen von 7800ern anschaut und ein bisschen mit der materie auskennt...ich wüsste nichts außer der behauptung dass sie angeblich so schnell sei...


----------



## schmatzi88 (4. Januar 2007)

Herbboy am 04.01.2007 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> > (lol, ich hätte den typ angezeigt und über den ebay-käuferschutz mein geld wiedergeholt) hier reinzuposten...
> 
> 
> megaROFL da wärst du aber auf die nase gefallen, da er maximal selber aus mangelndem wissen einen kleinen fehler gemacht hat...   du siehst doch, dass du meilenweit alleine mit deiner interpretation der lage stehst, wie kommst du dann darauf, dass ebay oder gar ein richter den fall anders sieht?
> ...



naja anzeige hätte vllt nicht viel gebracht, aber ebay erstattet JEDEM der nachweisen kann, dass er einen artikel bezahlt, hat das geld, wenn er behauptet, der artikel wäre nicht in dem vom verkäufer beschriebenen zustand. glaub mir, das musste ich selbst bereits mehrmals erfahren...


----------



## fiumpf (4. Januar 2007)

schmatzi88 am 04.01.2007 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> guck mal, ich kenn die techn daten von fast allen aktuellen midrange und high end grakas sowie deren preise ausm kopf, da muss ich mir das nicht gefallen lassen, dass ich hier von jemanden als noob hingestellt werde, nur weil der nichts besseres zu tun hat, als seine vermutung ich hätte die grafikkarte gekauft (lol, ich hätte den typ angezeigt und über den ebay-käuferschutz mein geld wiedergeholt) hier reinzuposten...


Schau infach mal hier:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?o=8&fs=7800+gtx&x=26&y=17&in=
Neu ab ~350€.
Da du die Grafikkarte nicht gekauft hast (also nicht "betrogen" wurdest) und dich auch sonst gut mit Grakas gut auskennst:
WARUM REGST DU DICH SO AUF?
Ne 7800GTX kauft man nicht einfach so, die kauft man weil man zocken will. Und wer soviel Geld für ne Graka ausgibt kennt sich mit Hardware aus! Punkt!
Und jetzt lass ein paar Hormone ab großer Hardwareguru und bleib aufm Teppich.


----------



## Hombre3000 (4. Januar 2007)

schmatzi88 am 04.01.2007 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 04.01.2007 20:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du meinst also NUR du kennst dich aus sonst niemand 
 

Das die 79er Serie einen Bug hat ist bekannt. Schau nur mal bei forumdeluxx nach "lebt eure 7900er noch".
Ist ein Herstellungsfehler bei den Transitoren und ist dehalb sehr gerne abgeraucht (die Anfangsmodelle)
Aber das hat mit dem Thema ja nun nichts zu tun.

Das du dich hier so aufführst ist allerdings auch mal völlig daneben.
User dumm anzumachen, nur weil sie nicht dieselbe Ansicht haben wie du ist ja mal unter aller niveau.

Geh Murmeln spielen, aber nerv hier ned rum und mach Leute doof an.


----------



## ShiZon (4. Januar 2007)

megalol auf den kommentar hab ich schon ewig gewartet... lies dir mal meine kommentare in anderen threads durch und dan sag mir nochmal dass ich ne 7800gtx statt ner 7900gtx kaufen würde... EY ECHT MAL TOTALER ABSCHUSS HIER WAS HIER FÜR TYPEN REINPOSTEN IS ECHT DER HAMMER!!!!! [/quote]

Ich verwette meine Rabenschwarze Seele, daß du eine 7900 GT oder XT in deinem Rechner hast, wenn du mal deinen Kopf so nutzen würdest, wie deine Schnauze, dann hättest du dich zumindest mal entschuldigt oder hättest dein Anliegen freundlicher gestaltet, zumindestens neutral! Hatte seit 8 Jahren keine Nvidia Graka mehr, 4 mal am Stück ATI, habe mir Informationen im ruhigen und sachlichen Ton geholt in diesen Foren, bis auf eine Ausnahme, da war ich stinkesauer und habe mich entschuldigt! 

Nächste Woche bin ich stolzer Besitzer einer 7600 GT (wie oben beschrieben), wenn du fragen hast, dann frag, bleib sachlich, da wird dir eher geholfen als:"Ich Chef, du nix!" Eine scheiß Einstellung, bin auch schnell reizbar, hör auf mich zu provozieren, kann auch ganz häßlich werden!  

Jetzt kommst du!


----------



## fiumpf (4. Januar 2007)

schmatzi88 am 04.01.2007 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt musst du mir aber echt nochmal erklären was jemanden dazu bringen könnte 250€ auf diese graka zu bieten, wenn er sich nebenbei andere auktionen von 7800ern anschaut und ein bisschen mit der materie auskennt...ich wüsste nichts außer der behauptung dass sie angeblich so schnell sei...


Dann sind die Bieter selber schuld, oder net? Wenn sie zuviel Geld haben....



			
				schmatzi88 am 04.01.2007 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> naja anzeige hätte vllt nicht viel gebracht, aber ebay erstattet JEDEM der nachweisen kann, dass er einen artikel bezahlt, hat das geld, wenn er behauptet, der artikel wäre nicht in dem vom verkäufer beschriebenen zustand. glaub mir, das musste ich selbst bereits mehrmals erfahren...


Die technischen Angaben stimmen doch, oder?


----------



## schmatzi88 (4. Januar 2007)

fiumpf am 04.01.2007 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> WARUM REGST DU DICH SO AUF?



weil ich als ehrlicher verkäufer, und noch viele viele andere, bei ebay andauernd angepisst werden und soche leute machen können was sie wollen... 
oder was würdest du sagen wenn du nen artikel eindeutig als defekt verkauft und dann ne negative bewertung bekommst wo drinne steht dass ich defekt ware verkaufe?
er hingegen belügt seine käufer nach strich und faden und bekommt dafür noch 50€ mehr als er eigentlich bekommen dürfte.... SCHEIß  UNGERECHTGKEIT AUF DIESER WELT   

mir gehts ja nicht darum dass speziell der die 50 okken mehr bekommt, sondern dass unsere gesellschaft zu einem großteil aus solchen leuten besteht...und das   mich gehörig an


----------



## fiumpf (4. Januar 2007)

ShiZon am 04.01.2007 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du fragen hast, dann frag, bleib sachlich, da wird dir eher geholfen


Er nix fragen, er schon alles wissen - er Hardwareguru   .


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2007)

schmatzi88 am 04.01.2007 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> hab grad mal geschaut: msi 7800gtx fast alle für 170€, eine für 200
> wenn du bei ebay angemeldet bist dann such mal nach beendeten angeboten und "7800 gtx msi", dann wirste sehen was ich meine...
> jetzt musst du mir aber echt nochmal erklären was jemanden dazu bringen könnte 250€ auf diese graka zu bieten, wenn er sich nebenbei andere auktionen von 7800ern anschaut und ein bisschen mit der materie auskennt...ich wüsste nichts außer der behauptung dass sie angeblich so schnell sei...


 also, ich finde da nur welche von NACH weihnachten oder von ganz kurz davor, die von dir monierte auktion ist aber von mitte dezember...  da kann auch der ebaypreis durchaus 50€ höher gewesen sein, und nur 2-3 tage vor weihnachten wäre zu spät, da kaufen nicht viele, und nach weihnachten verkaufen viele ihre ale karte, daher sind diese preis dann auch nicht zu vergleichen mit den preisen 2-3 wochen vorher...  

aber selbst wenn zum gleichen zeitpunkt der "betrugs"-auktion zeitgleiche auktionen deutlich günstiger ausgefallen sein sollte wüßte ich da trotzdem viele einleuchtende gründe...  

- zum zeitpunkt der auktion waren keine anderen 7800er zu haben und halt mind. 2 leute online, die unbedingt eine 7800er wollten und sich als grenze ca. 250€ gesetzt haben
- die auktion wirkte insgesamt besser als ähnliche auktionem, die in etwa zeitlgleich stattfanden (besseres foto, bewertungen des verkäufers, längere restgarantie der karte, zubehör)
- die interessenten wohnen in der nähe und hätten die karte am nächsten tag schon portofrei abholen können
- last but not least: spaßbieter


und nochmal rein logisch: selbst wenn einer auf diese aussage reingefallen WÄRE: warum hat der dann nicht bei einer anderen auktion einer 7800er mitgeboten, wenn die erst bei 170€ waren...? oder glaubst jemand ist so blöd zu glauben, dass die 7800er aus einer anderen auktion langsamer ist, nur weil in deren beschreibung nix vom vergleich der 7900er steht...?


und zum "betrug": mein gott, er hat VIELLEICHT etwas, ein kleines bisschen übertrieben mit einer aussage in verbindung mit einer ungeeigneten bench und der annahme, es gäb nen fehler bei der 7900er - das ist noch lang kein betrug! reg dich über über leute auf, die packungen verkaufen statt der hardware oder die wirklich falsche TECHNISCHE angaben machen zB Gforce4200 => 7000 punkte mit 3DM2006 oder ne 256MB.karte als 512er verkaufen oder behaupten "schnellste karte auf dem markt" oder so was, aber der fall hier ist lächerlich, der typ könnte sogar DICH anzeigen, wenn du ihn öffentlich des betrugs bezichtgst...

da find ich die anzeigen bei elektromärkten von wegen "megaschnelle DX9-grafik - satte 256MB speicher für 3D-spiele" ehrhlich gesagt schlimmer...


----------



## Montares (4. Januar 2007)

Ich verkaufe eine MSI Geforce 7800 GTX - NX7800GTX-VT2D256E!
Das is echt ein geiles Ding und jeder wird sie lieben!
für ca. 350euro VB geb ich sie ab.
bei Interesse bei mir melden!


----------



## fiumpf (4. Januar 2007)

schmatzi88 am 04.01.2007 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> weil ich als ehrlicher verkäufer, und noch viele viele andere, bei ebay andauernd angepisst werden und soche leute machen können was sie wollen...
> oder was würdest du sagen wenn du nen artikel eindeutig als defekt verkauft und dann ne negative bewertung bekommst wo drinne steht dass ich defekt ware verkaufe?


Die Bewertung muss dann zurückgenommen werden.



			
				schmatzi88 am 04.01.2007 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> er hingegen belügt seine käufer nach strich und faden und bekommt dafür noch 50€ mehr als er eigentlich bekommen dürfte.... SCHEIß  UNGERECHTGKEIT AUF DIESER WELT
> mir gehts ja nicht darum dass speziell der die 50 okken mehr bekommt, sondern dass unsere gesellschaft zu einem großteil aus solchen leuten besteht...und das   mich gehörig an


Wilkommen im Leben, das ist doch überall so. Wenn du daran was ändern willst solltest du aber bestimmt nicht bei eBay beginnen.


----------



## ShiZon (4. Januar 2007)

fiumpf am 04.01.2007 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 04.01.2007 21:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So sind sie, die Hardware-Götter:" Schaut der mächtige Gott GeForce, oooooh!" (Sorry, PC Action und Ahmet, mußte das zitieren)


----------



## schmatzi88 (4. Januar 2007)

ShiZon am 04.01.2007 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> megalol auf den kommentar hab ich schon ewig gewartet... lies dir mal meine kommentare in anderen threads durch und dan sag mir nochmal dass ich ne 7800gtx statt ner 7900gtx kaufen würde... EY ECHT MAL TOTALER ABSCHUSS HIER WAS HIER FÜR TYPEN REINPOSTEN IS ECHT DER HAMMER!!!!!



Ich verwette meine Rabenschwarze Seele, daß du eine 7900 GT oder XT in deinem Rechner hast, wenn du mal deinen Kopf so nutzen würdest, wie deine Schnauze, dann hättest du dich zumindest mal entschuldigt oder hättest dein Anliegen freundlicher gestaltet, zumindestens neutral! Hatte seit 8 Jahren keine Nvidia Graka mehr, 4 mal am Stück ATI, habe mir Informationen im ruhigen und sachlichen Ton geholt in diesen Foren, bis auf eine Ausnahme, da war ich stinkesauer und habe mich entschuldigt! 

Nächste Woche bin ich stolzer Besitzer einer 7600 GT (wie oben beschrieben), wenn du fragen hast, dann frag, bleib sachlich, da wird dir eher geholfen als:"Ich Chef, du nix!" Eine scheiß Einstellung, bin auch schnell reizbar, hör auf mich zu provozieren, kann auch ganz häßlich werden!  

Jetzt kommst du! [/quote]
sollte ja keine persönliche beleidigungn dir gegenüber sein, sondern nur eine reaktion auf deine wirklich unpassende aussage ich hätte die graka gekauft (woher willst du das wissen?)
ach übrigens: hast falsch geraten    bin stolzer besitzer einer 7800gt...
ich hol mir die infos aber nich hier ausm forum, weil es da viel zu viele nv oder ati fanboys gibt, ich les einfach die pcgh   ich hab auch nichts gegen ati, wollte mir für meinen zweit pc grad ne x1900gt holen is aber doch ne 6800gt geworden... 1950pro und gt waren leider zu teuer


----------



## fiumpf (4. Januar 2007)

Montares am 04.01.2007 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verkaufe eine MSI Geforce 7800 GTX - NX7800GTX-VT2D256E!
> Das is echt ein geiles Ding und jeder wird sie lieben!
> für ca. 350euro VB geb ich sie ab.
> bei Interesse bei mir melden!


Geht die auch schneller als ne 7900GTX?


----------



## Chat1000 (4. Januar 2007)

fiumpf am 04.01.2007 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 04.01.2007 21:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wasn hier los?   

Lass doch die Leute eine 7800 GTX für 250€ ersteigern, ist ja deren Problem/Geld. Das der Verkäufer offensichtlich seine Karte hochpushed, ist nicht zu übersehn  Hey aber wayne?


----------



## Atropa (4. Januar 2007)

schmatzi88 am 04.01.2007 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> mir gehts ja nicht darum dass speziell der die 50 okken mehr bekommt, sondern dass unsere gesellschaft zu einem großteil aus solchen leuten besteht...und das   mich gehörig an


Ach gottchen, so ist es halt, die Welt ist nun mal grau und ungerecht....deine Problem hätte ich gerne.


----------



## schmatzi88 (4. Januar 2007)

fiumpf am 04.01.2007 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> schmatzi88 am 04.01.2007 21:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schomal versucht bei ebay ne ungerechtfertigte bewertung wegzubekommen? viel spaß, da gibts erst ne anzeige, dann monatelanges warten und dan so nach zwei jahren ne richterliche anordnung, TOLL


----------



## fiumpf (4. Januar 2007)

schmatzi88 am 04.01.2007 21:18 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 04.01.2007 21:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, ein guter Freund von mir betreibt einen eBay-Shop. Bis jetzt mussten 4 Bewertungen zurückgenommen werden, was nach seiner Aussage schnell und unbürokratisch passierte.

EDIT: Was mich ankotzt sind die Leute die man selber bewertet die aber nicht zurückbewerten. Und dagegen kann man wirklich nichts machen!


----------



## ShiZon (4. Januar 2007)

sollte ja keine persönliche beleidigungn dir gegenüber sein, sondern nur eine reaktion auf deine wirklich unpassende aussage ich hätte die graka gekauft (woher willst du das wissen?)
ach übrigens: hast falsch geraten    bin stolzer besitzer einer 7800gt...
ich hol mir die infos aber nich hier ausm forum, weil es da viel zu viele nv oder ati fanboys gibt, ich les einfach die pcgh   ich hab auch nichts gegen ati, wollte mir für meinen zweit pc grad ne x1900gt holen is aber doch ne 6800gt geworden... 1950pro und gt waren leider zu teuer   [/quote]

Sei doch froh, mit dem was du hast! Hab mich nur ein bisschen verschätzt, aber trotzdem gut geraten!  

Na, der Tonfall gefällt allen besser, es geht doch!


----------



## schmatzi88 (4. Januar 2007)

> fiumpf am 04.01.2007 21:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bitte mal mitteilen wie er das gemacht hat ohne dass der andere zugestimmt hat die bewertung zu entfernen! danke im vorraus!


----------



## fiumpf (4. Januar 2007)

schmatzi88 am 04.01.2007 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> bitte mal mitteilen wie er das gemacht hat ohne dass der andere zugestimmt hat die bewertung zu entfernen! danke im vorraus!


Klar hat die Gegenpartei zugestimmt, afaik gehts ja anders nicht. Kommt halt immer auf den Ton an   .


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2007)

schmatzi88 am 04.01.2007 21:18 schrieb:
			
		

> schomal versucht bei ebay ne ungerechtfertigte bewertung wegzubekommen? viel spaß, da gibts erst ne anzeige, dann monatelanges warten und dan so nach zwei jahren ne richterliche anordnung, TOLL


dann war die sache evtl. sehr strittig, ob es nun gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht, wenn sogar ein richter einschreiten muss... das ist ja auch oft ansichtssache, zB die einen finden es o.k, ne negative bewertung zu geben, wenn jemand erst nach 2 wochen das geld überweist, die anderen geben selbst dann ne positive, enn das geld erst nach 2 monaten und mehrfachem kontaktversuch ankommt...

oder der verkäufer findet den zustand einer CD artikels gut und schreibt das so rein, der käufer aber mangelhaft und bewertet negativ... is ansichtssache, vielleicht ist der käufer ein perfektionist und findet schon einen mini-kratzer auf ner CD als "mangelhaft", vielleicht ist aber auch der verkäufer zu locker drauf und findet dutzende karter als "gut".... da kann auch ebay nicht vorschreiben, ob die bewertung nun o.k. ist oder nicht...


----------



## schmatzi88 (4. Januar 2007)

fiumpf am 04.01.2007 21:26 schrieb:
			
		

> schmatzi88 am 04.01.2007 21:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na siehste ich hab ja von absichtlich abgegebenen ungerechtfertigten bewertungen geredet...


----------



## schmatzi88 (4. Januar 2007)

Herbboy am 04.01.2007 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> schmatzi88 am 04.01.2007 21:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schon klar aber ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob du dich auf das von mir explizit angesprochene beispiel bezogen hast. da gings um defekte ware die auch so eingestellt wurde und dann kam ne negative bew. mit "verkauft defekte ware"


----------



## Edgeslider (4. Januar 2007)

schmatzi88 am 04.01.2007 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 04.01.2007 21:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




zitat an)"schneller als 7900gtx"(zitat ende
also entweder hab ich da was verpasst, oder der kerl hat keine ahnung-
die 7900gtx ist je nach spiel 20-30% besser...


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2007)

schmatzi88 am 04.01.2007 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> schon klar aber ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob du dich auf das von mir explizit angesprochene beispiel bezogen hast. da gings um defekte ware die auch so eingestellt wurde und dann kam ne negative bew. mit "verkauft defekte ware"


 und da hattest du probleme mit ebay? kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, du hast doch die auktion als beweis, dass du die ware als "defekt" beschrieben hast. 

wie auch immer: man sieht ja im profil dann deine (hoffentlich sachliche) antwort und die auktion, bei der man sich überzeugen kann, dass der käufer der depp ist... 


und je nach wert hätte ich an deiner stelle dann den betrag (ggf. ohne das porto) einfach zurücküberwiesen, wenn der seine bewertung dafür zurückzieht, falls es dir SO wichtig ist, ob du nun 120 gute oder nur 119 gute + 1 schlechte bewertung hast... 

aber sogar richterlich? müssen wir wegen jedem scheiss [ich geh mal davon aus, dass es nicht um nen artikel im wert von 2€ ging, der aber ür 1000€ verkauft wurde] die gerichte belasten...?


----------



## schmatzi88 (4. Januar 2007)

Edgeslider am 04.01.2007 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> schmatzi88 am 04.01.2007 21:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




na wenigstens einer der so denkt wie ich... 
und wenn ihr euch nochmal dieses zitat renzieht dann wisst ihr warum es ein betrüger ist...entweder hat er keine ahnung, dann schreibt er einfach nur rein dass es eine 7800gtx ist, aber nicht noch welche langsamer und welche schneller ist und besonders klasse find ich immer noch den "transistor-bug" bei der 7900gtx, echt voll geil    )


----------



## ShiZon (4. Januar 2007)

oder der verkäufer findet den zustand einer CD artikels gut und schreibt das so rein, der käufer aber mangelhaft und bewertet negativ... is ansichtssache, vielleicht ist der käufer ein perfektionist und findet schon einen mini-kratzer auf ner CD als "mangelhaft", vielleicht ist aber auch der verkäufer zu locker drauf und findet dutzende karter als "gut".... da kann auch ebay nicht vorschreiben, ob die bewertung nun o.k. ist oder nicht... [/quote]

schon klar aber ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob du dich auf das von mir explizit angesprochene beispiel bezogen hast. da gings um defekte ware die auch so eingestellt wurde und dann kam ne negative bew. mit "verkauft defekte ware" [/quote]

 Verstehe  ich das jetzt richtig?  Die Ware wurde als defekt reingestellt und du hast eine negativ-Bewertung bekommen?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2007)

Edgeslider am 04.01.2007 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> zitat an)"schneller als 7900gtx"(zitat ende
> also entweder hab ich da was verpasst, oder der kerl hat keine ahnung-
> die 7900gtx ist je nach spiel 20-30% besser...


 er bezog sich dabei wohl auf eine bestimmte benchmark. macht also nix anderes als viele hersteller, die natürich auch die für sie beste testvariante wählen...  und/oder er hatte keine ahnung, das ist dann aber kein "betrug"...


und wie schon tausendmal gesagt: selbst wenn man diese aussage glaubt erklärt das nicht, dass man ausgerechnet bei DIESER auktion dann mehr bietet als bei anderen 7800er-auktionen...


----------



## schmatzi88 (4. Januar 2007)

Herbboy am 04.01.2007 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> schmatzi88 am 04.01.2007 21:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn ich das geld zurücküberweise hab ich ja nicht mal die garantie dass ich die ware zurückbekomme! wenns bsonders gut läuft un der käufer ein richiges arschloch is dann gute nacht... dann biste deine ware und das geld los... niemals!

und frag mich bitte nicht warum, aber ebay streicht bewertungen nur, wenn entweder beide damit einverstanden sind oder eine richterliche anordnung vorliegt, egal ob das ein artikel für 50000 oder 1€ war... dieses bewertungssystem ist einfach nur SINNLOS, zumal viele keine negativen bewertungen au angst vor rachebewertungen abgeben (v.a. bei shops)...nach eigener aussage "wollen sie sich nicht in das bewertungsverfahren einmischen" egal wie offensichtlich es ist dass die bewertung falsch ist


----------



## schmatzi88 (4. Januar 2007)

ShiZon am 04.01.2007 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> oder der verkäufer findet den zustand einer CD artikels gut und schreibt das so rein, der käufer aber mangelhaft und bewertet negativ... is ansichtssache, vielleicht ist der käufer ein perfektionist und findet schon einen mini-kratzer auf ner CD als "mangelhaft", vielleicht ist aber auch der verkäufer zu locker drauf und findet dutzende karter als "gut".... da kann auch ebay nicht vorschreiben, ob die bewertung nun o.k. ist oder nicht...



schon klar aber ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob du dich auf das von mir explizit angesprochene beispiel bezogen hast. da gings um defekte ware die auch so eingestellt wurde und dann kam ne negative bew. mit "verkauft defekte ware" [/quote]

 Verstehe  ich das jetzt richtig?  Die Ware wurde als defekt reingestellt und du hast eine negativ-Bewertung bekommen?  [/quote]

so siehts aus, dann hab ich ebay angeschrieben dass es in der beschreibung eindeutig drin steht aber denen war das egal


----------



## Harlekin (4. Januar 2007)

schmatzi88 am 04.01.2007 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt musst du mir aber echt nochmal erklären was jemanden dazu bringen könnte 250€ auf diese graka zu bieten, wenn er sich nebenbei andere auktionen von 7800ern anschaut und ein bisschen mit der materie auskennt...ich wüsste nichts außer der behauptung dass sie angeblich so schnell sei...


Hab bei Ebay vor gut zwei Monaten meine x1900xt (512MB) verkauft. Vorher gingen einige für ~250-260€ weg, meine hat 290€ eingebracht, obwohl es die da schon fürs selbe Geld neu bei Alternate gab.


----------



## schmatzi88 (4. Januar 2007)

Harlekin am 04.01.2007 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> schmatzi88 am 04.01.2007 20:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hast du ein schwein


----------



## Edgeslider (4. Januar 2007)

Herbboy am 04.01.2007 21:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Edgeslider am 04.01.2007 21:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kann mir hier mal einer erklären bei welcher anwendung die 7800er schneller sein soll als eine 7900gtx??
mfg


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2007)

schmatzi88 am 04.01.2007 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 siehe fett... wenn du zB ein altes handy als defekt für 15€ versteigert hast, für das du normalerweise - weil es defekt ist - nur 5€ bekommen hättest, und dir deine bewertungen SEHR wichtig sind, dann scheiss auf die 15€: der soll die bewertung ändern, im gegenzug geld zurck, artikel kann er behalten, scheissegal. wenn es natürlich um deutlich mehr geld geht, dann ist das wieder was anderes... du musst selber wissen, was dir dann wichtiger ist: bewertung oder geld.





> nach eigener aussage "wollen sie sich nicht in dsa bewertungsverfahren einmischen" egal wie offensichtlich es ist dass die bewertung falsch ist


 ja und? bewerte den halt negativ und schreib zurück "ICH kann damit leben, EINE negative bei mir als privatmann, aber ob Ihr shop damit leben kann? rechtlich steh ich auf der sicheren seite, Sie können mich ja gerne verklagen." => der shop hat ja selber mehr schiss als du... er lebt ja von ebay, für dich isses aber nur ne nette sache, dinge zu verkaufen, die du nicht mehr brauchst, und da wirst du sicher nicht 0 gebote bekommen, nur weil du unter 100 bewertungen eine negative hast..


----------



## Harlekin (4. Januar 2007)

schmatzi88 am 04.01.2007 21:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Harlekin am 04.01.2007 21:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eben. manchmal hat man glück und manchmal nicht.


----------



## ShiZon (4. Januar 2007)

schmatzi88 am 03.01.2007 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> schaut mal hier http://cgi.ebay.de/TOP-MSI-NX7800GT...yZ131770QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem rein und sagt mir dann mal was ihr davon haltet. für mich ist das glatter betrug, zumal man für ne 7800gtx normalerweise höchstens 200€ bezahlt...der verkäufer allerdings macht den käufern absichtlich weis, dass sie hier eine "TOP-GRAFIKKARTE" ersteigern, die "jeder aktuellen das Wasser reichen kann"... ich finds zwar schon etwas lustig, aber noch besser waren dann de kommentare in seinen mails als ich ihn darauf angesprochen habe... kann ich ja bei gelegenheit auch mal noch mit reinposten



Hab mir das Ding in aller Ruhe angesehen, der Verkäufer hat etwas übertrieben, um es dem Endkunden schackhaft zu machen, auf den Bug hat er indirekt hingewiesen! Ansonsten klang das Angebot gar nicht mal so übel! Mit Verarschung hat das nichts zu tun!


----------



## GiGaKoPi (4. Januar 2007)

Och kacke, ich sollte bei meiner jetzigen Auktion bei eBay (X800GTO) auch schreiben, dass diese schneller ist als eine 8800GTX..Dann würde die nicht bei 26€ stehen, sondern bei 260€..

Bei eBay kriegt man fast alles über Wert verkauft, jedoch finde ich es auch unfair, falsche Angaben zu machen..
Wäre genauso, als wenn einer einen polnischen FIAT bei eBay verkauft, und schreibt, dass der schneller ist als ein Porsche..
Aber wer sich vor einem Kauf einer neuen, teuren Grafikkarte nicht selbst erkundigt, und sich auf die Angaben des Verkäufers verlässt, der ist selbst Schuld..



> Mit Verarschung hat das nichts zu tun!


Finde ich aber schon..
Denn


> -besser als 7900 GTX
> -Leistungsmässig absolut TOP, den Vergleich mit einer 7900 GTX hält sie jederzeit stand.
> -Da die 7900 GTX Karten alle eine verbugte Hardware haben ( Siehe Internet: 7900 GTX Benchmark bug ) ist diese Karte immer noch erste Wahl.


das sind einfach alles falsche Angaben..


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2007)

Harlekin am 04.01.2007 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> schmatzi88 am 04.01.2007 21:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, ich hab schon gebrauchte dinge teurer verkauft als im laden... und ICH hab mit sicherheit nix "gelogenes" geschrieben, ich schreib nur zustand und offizielle eigenschaften laut hersteller bzw. bei CDs halt die liste der songs und evtl. ne beschreibung der musik dazu, bei games meine MEINUNG, aber ohne phrasen wie "das beste" oder "genialste grafik" und so was... 

es hängt auch viel vom auftreten ab, zB meinen A64 3000+ hab ich sachlich und mit selbstgemachten originalfotos für 35€ verkauft, obwohl er bei zeitgleichen auktionen für 30€ wegging. die hatten aber zB fotos von AMD "geklaut" und entweder quasi gar nix zB über zustand geschrieben oder so nen scheiss wie "TOP!!!! megapower für ihr so939-board!!! Übertaktbar bis auf A64 4000+ niveau!!! siehe overclokinglinks => <links>" und das in bunten farben usw. - da zahlen einige lieber 5€ mehr bei jemand, der nicht so ein marktschreier ist...


----------



## schmatzi88 (4. Januar 2007)

Herbboy am 04.01.2007 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> schmatzi88 am 04.01.2007 21:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nimms nich persönlich, haste bestimmt missverstanden: ich hab keine probleme mit shops, sondern ich wurde als verkäufer angepisst, nachdem ich den artikel korrekt beschrieben hatte. und für mich als privatperson ist es nun unmöglich, die bewertung wieder wegzubekommen, weil es unmengen an anwalts und verfahrenskosten mit sich bringen würde. ging dabei auch um ne grafikkarte so um die 80€, und die schick ich nicht einfach zurück...


----------



## fiumpf (4. Januar 2007)

GiGaKoPi am 04.01.2007 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> > Mit Verarschung hat das nichts zu tun!
> 
> 
> Finde ich aber schon..
> ...



Beim Hardwarekauf zählen für mich (und für viele andere auch) nur die technischen Daten.
Beispiel: *Volkswagen - aus Liebe zum Automobil*
Meinst du die Leute kaufen VW weil die ihre Karren lieben? Neee, sondern weil der Käufer weiß dass er einen Golf will.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2007)

schmatzi88 am 04.01.2007 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> nimms nich persönlich, haste bestimmt missverstanden: ich hab keine probleme mit shops, sondern ich wurde als verkäufer angepisst, nachdem ich den artikel korrekt beschrieben hatte.


 das war klar, aber mit dem zweiten teil bezog ich mich hierauf 

"zumal viele keine negativen bewertungen au angst vor rachebewertungen abgeben *(v.a. bei shops)...* "

und persönlich? hui, wenn ich im forum nur 5% persönlich nehmen wüde, dann wär ich schon in der klapse  





> ging dabei auch um ne grafikkarte so um die 80€, und die schick ich nicht einfach zurück...


  das ist verständlich, ich miente ja ie gesagt nur fälle, bei denen es nur um ein paar € geht. wobei ich auch leute kenne, denen ihr positives konto SO wichtig ist, dass sie sogar 80€ verlust in kauf nehmen würden...


----------



## ShiZon (4. Januar 2007)

[





> Mit Verarschung hat das nichts zu tun!


Finde ich aber schon..
Denn


> -besser als 7900 GTX
> -Leistungsmässig absolut TOP, den Vergleich mit einer 7900 GTX hält sie jederzeit stand.
> -Da die 7900 GTX Karten alle eine verbugte Hardware haben ( Siehe Internet: 7900 GTX Benchmark bug ) ist diese Karte immer noch erste Wahl.


das sind einfach alles falsche Angaben.. [/quote]

Diese Graka würde ich nicht kaufen, wollte das so zum Ausdruck bringen, gut die Auktion ist fast ein Jahr her, keine Ahnung was damals bei Nvidia aktuell war?


----------



## Freaky22 (4. Januar 2007)

ShiZon am 04.01.2007 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diese Graka würde ich nicht kaufen, wollte das so zum Ausdruck bringen, gut die Auktion ist fast ein Jahr her, keine Ahnung was damals bei Nvidia aktuell war? [/quote]
http://www.computerbase.de/news/hardware/grafikkarten/nvidia/2006/februar/nvidias_7900_gtx_10_prozent/


----------



## ShiZon (4. Januar 2007)

Freaky22 am 04.01.2007 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 04.01.2007 22:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.computerbase.de/news/hardware/grafikkarten/nvidia/2006/februar/nvidias_7900_gtx_10_prozent/ [/quote]

Aah, weiß jetzt einiges mehr,  7800 GTX ist tatsächlich nur 10% langsamer als eine 7900 GTX und die ist wiederum schlechter, als eine X1900 XTX, übel das ganze, echt übel!


----------



## fiumpf (4. Januar 2007)

http://www.3dchip.de/Grafikchipliste/Leistung_Graka.htm
Ne 7800GTX (Platz 13) mit 256MB ist langsamer als ne 7900GT 256MB (Platz 11).


----------



## GiGaKoPi (4. Januar 2007)

fiumpf am 04.01.2007 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.3dchip.de/Grafikchipliste/Leistung_Graka.htm
> Ne 7800GTX (Platz 13) mit 256MB ist langsamer als ne 7900GT 256MB (Platz 11).


Diese Tablle kann man sowieso sonst wo hinstecken..

Z.B. ist eine ATi Radeon X1950Pro hinter einer X1800XT oder 7800GTX, obwohl diese eine 7900 vernascht, je nach Spiel..

Eine Radeon X1950XT ist hinter einer GeForce 7950GT, obwohl selbst die X1950Pro in Shaderlästigen Spielen an deren Leistung rankommt.


----------



## fiumpf (4. Januar 2007)

GiGaKoPi am 04.01.2007 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Z.B. ist eine ATi Radeon X1950Pro hinter einer X1800XT oder 7800GTX, obwohl diese eine 7900 vernascht, je nach Spiel..


Eben, je nach Spiel. Und anscheinend vernascht die Nvidia die ATI öfters....


----------



## ShiZon (4. Januar 2007)

GiGaKoPi am 04.01.2007 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 04.01.2007 22:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verstehe langsam nur Bahnhof, scheiß Grafikkartendschungel?


----------



## fiumpf (4. Januar 2007)

ShiZon am 04.01.2007 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehe langsam nur Bahnhof, scheiß Grafikkartendschungel?


Da haste echt Recht   !


----------



## INU-ID (4. Januar 2007)

Manchmal werden hier Threads so schnell geschlossen das ich denke "nanu? warum das den?"

Und manchmal werden Threads einfacht nicht geschlossen, so das ich denke "nanu? warum das den?"


----------



## Schisshase (5. Januar 2007)

schmatzi88 am 04.01.2007 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> SCHEIß  UNGERECHTGKEIT AUF DIESER WELT


Kauf dir nen Strick. Aber um Himmels willen nicht bei eBay!


----------



## GiGaKoPi (5. Januar 2007)

fiumpf am 04.01.2007 22:44 schrieb:
			
		

> GiGaKoPi am 04.01.2007 22:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das glaube ich nicht..

Selbst die X1800XT ist schneller als die 7900GT..Und die X1950Pro ist ca. auf dem Niveau einer X1900XT mit 256MB..Damit nochmal schneller als die beiden Karten..

Und eine GeForce 7800GTX 512MB ist in der Tabelle vor einer GeForce 7950GT 512MB..

Das ist alles gefaked.


----------



## EmmasPapa (5. Januar 2007)

GiGaKoPi am 05.01.2007 09:29 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 04.01.2007 22:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  Macht das hier doch bitte endlich mal zu.


----------

